
Show HN: horbito – The new Cloud - openmaze
https://www.horbito.com/
======
Oatary
Web desktops are back again! It seems it's been a long time since I last saw
one. This topic always generates a big debate whether a cloud os is the future
or not. In my opinion, the idea of running a universally accepted "computer"
accessible from anywhere and any device is actually really powerful and
centralizing all our internet lifes in one place so we can control our data is
huge.

EDIT: I've been playing around with horbito for a while and it's pretty
badass, it works quite fast and integrates really well with Microsoft Office,
kudos for the team

~~~
Charliecf
Great point, I'm checking out office now... I use to be a heavy excel user,
but ever since arch, I've been stuck on gsheets

if this could run excel smoothly, it would be pretty amazing, I've been trying
to find a solution but yet to find a good seamless one. Wine/virtualbox are
both mediocre solutions atm.

------
gitwars
These guys are amazing, I met with them a couple of years ago at MIT while
they were going through GFSA and showed me an early prototype of horbito,
weren't you called Inevio back then?

~~~
openmaze
Yes! We recently changed our name to horbito, do you like the change?

~~~
zy1t
Pretty sure some of us still have WeeZeel t-shirts around!

------
jtraffic
This feels like it has potential. Can someone give me a specific use-case
where this should shine?

The major worry I have is that it will turn out like the Citrix system at my
university. It's hard to give all the reasons why Citrix is annoying, but the
top three are: 1. speed (horbito seems fast though), 2. awkward feeling of two
operating systems, 3. pesky, unanticipated clunkiness when saving and
retrieving data.

I'm not knocking this, just curious.

~~~
Robby2023
Don't think about horbito like an OS (yet), think about it like Google Drive
on steroids.

Right now horbito is a great solution for teams, being able to work online
with a much better user experience than old cloud (introducing windows and
multitasking inside a website) and collaborating on real time while always
being up to date on everything that's happening on your team thanks to Cosmos.

I really think Cosmos is a big revolution for teams because it's a well
executed Yammer/Facebook for work due to being perfectly integrated with your
workflow, you needn't stop work to report what your doing, as soon as you save
you can share and post all the changes with your coworkers.

~~~
jtraffic
That makes sense. I guess I don't work enough in teams to have instantly seen
the value. It's weird, actually, I see a lot of references to collaboration,
either indirectly while reading articles, or directly on videos promoting
collaboration tools. But in reality I don't collaborate very often other than
via Slack. I wonder if it's just me or if collaboration is portrayed/perceived
in an unrealistic way.

------
exposheet
I'm sorry but I don't get it, why would I want another layer over my OS to
access my apps?

~~~
openmaze
The web wasn't really created for the use that is given today and we're using
our browsers like a pseudo-OS, this causes that webapps can't talk between
each other and it requires a specific integration with each one of the
services you want your app to communicate with.

However, when you develop an app for Windows or Mac you needn't worry about
integrations, it's already integrated with all the installed programs on the
computer out of the box, it's the OS who is in charge of managing the
communication between apps.

------
johnpt
This is actually pretty impressive... How much money have you guys raised so
far?

~~~
openmaze
Hello! We've actually raised around $200k and received around $100k from
awards

------
nagyf
Amazing, I would love to read technical details, and how it's made.

~~~
openmaze
Thank you!! We use ArangoDB, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, Node.js, JavaScript, HTML5
and CSS3, we might be doing a blog post explaining our tech in the near
future!.

By the way, we are having a discussion right now on Product Hunt, feel free to
leave an upvote if you like horbito!

~~~
rtnyftxx
For what you are using ArangoDB?

------
shanbhag
You should totally turn this into a Mac app.

~~~
Robby2023
We're actually developing a Mac & Windows App right now...

------
shanbhag
Just hunted this on Product Hunt, absolutely stunning! Awesome job guys :)

~~~
Robby2023
Thank you! We weren't expecting anyone to hunt us!

